# `need place to rent



## fishbum (Jul 10, 2009)

<U>*I NEED A PLACE TO RENT NEAR OR AROUND NAVAREE OCTOBER 15TH THRU 29TH 2009. OR EVEN WOULD LEASE A PLACE IN THE VACINITY OF NAVAREE OR SURROUNDING AREA.PLEASE CONTACT ME AT (859)498-6151 OR [email protected]*</U>


----------

